# how rich r u?



## tiramisu (Jan 28, 2015)

how rich r u?
anyone here have sort of passive income from online business?

i'm trying to build one now. the progress is slow. but i keep hope that it would work someday so i can live freely without have to work with other people at office anymore.


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

personally,
i don't care about my future.

i know soon or later death will be the end of me,
so my life is basically a small point in the existance of all life on earth.

i wish i could give back more to others,
because I feel like i have been given so much.

i hope everyone becomes more equal and treat eachother as equal.
even if that means everyone becomes more poor.

that means they'll just have to become inventive in how they use and recycle resources, Cuba did well in that sense.

convential news outlets Always compare a countries well being with how rich people are but thats not the case. in my country everyones pretty rich, but the feeling of brotherhood is on a historical low.. and depression/anxiety disorders are skyrocketing.



humanity would be way better off if everyone would have for example the right to the same Healthcare.
that would show there to be some love and respect among people,
sharing the resources we do have.

if that means we can all only make it to the age of 40,
it will be a life more worth it. and when treating a disease becomes no longer possible,
use some heavy painkillers and then euthanasia.

painkillers are cheap and easy to make


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

building one. It's hard on ebay cuz they take so much and there's a lot of competition but I'm plugging away at it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no online business, nor any other business.

I just checked to see what I'm worth as of market close yesterday: $1,773,772. Add in a couple modest whole life policies plus 10 Krugerrands and a couple checking accounts and my net worth rounds off to $1.8M.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i have a very little bit of semi-passive income from music royalties, but it's so little that it's barely worth mentioning

i have an idea for a youtube channel that i think might be good for generating passive income but i've never got around to it. i've also thought about blogging / adsense and all that but it's a lot of work.

i'm too content with my normal job, if i weren't i'd probably be trying harder to get some more passive income going


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have no income, soon I will be broke.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I got 95 bucks. Most of it is going to my parents for the iPhone of theirs I smashed yesterday. 

So rich. Livin da life 8)


----------



## APrisonerOfTheMind (Aug 20, 2014)

I have descent income working at a crappy factory job.........Going nowhere. I'm still scheming up my get rich plan.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I rely on overtime to survive and pay my bills. Without it, I'm history.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

billionaire gangsta livin' da thug life


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

bluecrime said:


> billionaire gangsta livin' da thug life


thug life homie


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

none rich


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm not rich, but I'm better off than some people my age. I saved about £2000 from my previous job. Student loans amount to £1000 before I dropped out of uni, still have to pay those back. If I didn't live with my parents I'd be broke. 

My possessions wouldn't sell for much, my bridge camera is the most expensive thing I own.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have like 100k. I didnt earn any of it.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I have no online business, nor any other business.
> 
> I just checked to see what I'm worth as of market close yesterday: $1,773,772. .


Hey man i have been looking at your posts and they are amazing .You seem like a intelligent , kind and overall beautiful person . Anyway wanna be best friends ?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

30 or 40k whos counting all earned the hard way though, I've just gone crazy recently is all so soon I'll have to 

step 1: regain sanity
step 2: rebuild burned bridges 
step 3: be a good wittle sheep again


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Minus ten thousand dollars. I have spent a good fifty thousand on alcohol, cigarettes and medication. I am unemployable because I have been fired from most of my jobs from being high on medication or drunk at work.


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> I have like 100k. I didnt earn any of it.


give it to me,
my presciouuusssss


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Rich as **** , but not real fancy **** , just regular normal **** the type that has some stink ha ha ha 

. Not rich enough to not have to work which sucks . But not poor that I can't eat or pay bills .


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm a broke *** b****....I have $50 in my bank accounts right now and next month I have to pay the internet bill....so you'll be seeing me in the streets by then.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm kind of jealous of Youtube vloggers....a lot of them are rich and their work seems so easy and fun. I'm especially jealous of beauty gurus from youtube because all they do is put on makeup and talk about makeup and just from that they're making thousands of dollars. Screw college, I'm doing youtube.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Extremely rich, decadent chocolatey goodness.


----------



## mimu (Feb 16, 2015)

I have around 35k in my bank account. My Mum and stepdad put $2000 in my bank account every fortnight... I don't really spend much, go many places and I still live with them, so it will probably keep accumulating. I would have nothing if they didn't though so i'm just lucky I guess. I've never had a job, I'm only 18 but I probably won't get a job anywhere in the near future.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Anduin said:


> My possessions wouldn't sell for much, my bridge camera is the most expensive thing I own.


I never even considered what I could sell my goodies for. My goodies would be a dozen guns and two friendly rats who poop a lot. Don't imagine I'd get much for the rats. Also several thousand rounds of ammo for those guns in assorted calibers, mostly 9mm & .45ACP.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Imbored21 said:


> I have like 100k. I didnt earn any of it.


How's it invested?

Doesn't matter that you didn't earn it. You didn't piss it away either as so many others would.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> How's it invested?
> 
> Doesn't matter that you didn't earn it. You didn't piss it away either as so many others would.


stocks


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> How's it invested?
> 
> Doesn't matter that you didn't earn it. You didn't piss it away either as so many others would.


Would you consider diversifying more of your stock portfolio into more precious metals?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I have like $90 in my bank account right now and my hours are getting cut at work cause they're hiring a ****load of new people so guess it's time for a second job. 

I really need to figure out a serious career path to go down. My family has always been on the poorer side and I really don't want to have to struggle forever like my mom. I want to be able to help her more too.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Would you consider diversifying more of your stock portfolio into more precious metals?


Do you mean companies that mine precious metals (which earn income & pay dividends) or hunks of metal that do nothing but collect dust & cost money to store?

The argument for owning physical metals becomes much stronger as you get into truly large portfolios, by which I mean $10M+.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Do you mean companies that mine precious metals (which earn income & pay dividends) or hunks of metal that do nothing but collect dust & cost money to store?
> 
> The argument for owning physical metals becomes much stronger as you get into truly large portfolios, by which I mean $10M+.


Hunks of metal that collect dust and cost nothing to store aka bullion. Not the mining companies, SPDR, or SLV. Are the Krugerrands held at a deposit box or in your posession? My bullion cost nothing to store and I don't trust in the metal ETFs as well as physical.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have enough. I have no idea exactly how much, but I am doing pretty well for myself.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Hunks of metal that collect dust and cost nothing to store aka bullion. Not the mining companies, SPDR, or SLV. Are the Krugerrands held at a deposit box or in your posession? My bullion cost nothing to store and I don't trust in the metal ETFs as well as physical.


The Krugerrands live at home. I don't have a safe deposit box, but then gold is impervious to fire. Also, a thief would have to locate the gold before being shot by me. A Beretta 92 loaded with a 30-round magazine is my main home defense gun. Is gold worth enough for a criminal to take his chances with that? That reminds me that I need to load up my 1911 pistol since it came back from being repaired. That puts really big holes in unwanted guests.

Physical gold at home is what you want in some doomsday scenario. If you were a Jew in Nazi Germany this is something you could shove in your pockets before fleeing. Banks can close, leaving you without access to a safe deposit box, so that's not real safe. Exchange traded funds don't work on doomsday either as the exchanges close. The Tokyo stock exchange was closed for four years during WWII.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have enough. I have no idea exactly how much, but I am doing pretty well for myself.


Do you know what you're invested in?

I ask because I find a great many 401k & 403b investors are basically clueless. I've heard answers like "some growth fund." I also had a Mensa member argue with me that expense ratios don't matter, which by itself should automatically revoke her membership in Mensa. This Mensa member also didn't know what an annuity was, despite owning one in her 403b, which again is further grounds for revocation of her Mensa membership.


----------



## mimu (Feb 16, 2015)

UltraShy said:


> Do you know what you're invested in?
> 
> I ask because I find a great many 401k & 403b investors are basically clueless. I've heard answers like "some growth fund." I also had a Mensa member argue with me that expense ratios don't matter, which by itself should automatically revoke her membership in Mensa. This Mensa member also didn't know what an annuity was, despite owning one in her 403b, which again is further grounds for revocation of her Mensa membership.


You seem like you know your ****. Where would you recommend to start learning about stock investments? I find so many different answers on the Internet, a lot of people say that there's no point in buying stocks unless you already have a load of money.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

I have $1 in my wallet and $3.04 in my bank account. My girlfriend and I were planning a trip, but we had to put it on hold because I'm a worthless bum


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mimu said:


> You seem like you know your ****. Where would you recommend to start learning about stock investments? I find so many different answers on the Internet, a lot of people say that there's no point in buying stocks unless you already have a load of money.


www.bogleheads.org is the best online investment forum.

I'm not familiar with any forums specifically focused on Austrailia. Though the idea that you need a fortune to start investing in stocks is pure nonsense. One can own substantially every stock in the entire world for under $10,000, which is hardly a vast fortune, if they use Vanguard index funds. ETF versions of these funds are available with no minimum investment, making it possible to own the world with even less money (though there will be brokerage commissions with EFTs since they trade like stocks).


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

blue2 said:


> 30 or 40k whos counting all earned the hard way though, I've just gone crazy recently is all so soon I'll have to
> 
> step 1: regain sanity
> step 2: rebuild burned bridges
> step 3: be a good wittle sheep again


+1. Enough to take some time off and work through some psychological stuff, learn a new trade in the fall and get back out into the world again!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Rich? I consider myself to be very rich. Unless we're talking financially, in which case I'll just say I'm surviving. Although my gf wants to start a business but I'm weary of sinking money into what she has planned out.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Let's just say there is no such thing as toilet paper or tissues in the house. Yes...that freakin' rich. How'd I do it you ask? Two words..penny stocks.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Not as rich as I like to think I am at times.


----------



## GloomyTracy (Jan 17, 2015)

I have about $80,000 saved up, which is not much considering I am out of college for 11 years now, that is only saving on average about $7k a year (although for a few years after college - I did not work, which brings the average down), I have no health insurance, no husband/children, no life insurance, no vacations, no rent, and no retirement account. With only 30 years to retirement time, I need to be saving at least $20k a year from here on in, which is difficult since I make barely more than $30k a year. I guess with social anxiety, in some ways I have written off my young adulthood and 30s/40s/50s and am now concentrating on retirement which is thirty years from now - my whole life is paranoia and future planning and never enjoying the present.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i have about NZ$23,000. cos i gave $30,000 to unicef lol. but i have about $10,000 of student loan too. will i ever be able to afford a house? idk.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

GloomyTracy said:


> I have about $80,000 saved up, which is not much considering I am out of college for 11 years now, that is only saving on average about $7k a year (although for a few years after college - I did not work, which brings the average down), I have no health insurance, no husband/children,* no life insurance*, no vacations, no rent, and no retirement account. With only 30 years to retirement time, I need to be saving at least $20k a year from here on in, which is difficult since I make barely more than $30k a year. I guess with social anxiety, in some ways I have written off my young adulthood and 30s/40s/50s and am now concentrating on retirement which is thirty years from now - my whole life is paranoia and future planning and never enjoying the present.


You don't need to worry about life insurance, seeing how you have no dependents.

I'd be happy to discuss with you, or anyone else, issues of personal finance & investing. Most folks think I'm just that "gun nut" when in reality I have a true passion for investing that existed long before my interest in firearms. I just never get to discuss investing much around here because it's simply not a topic of any real interest to most members who are broke college students. Their only interest in finance is how to finance a beer purchase.

I have two whole life policies with a death benefit of only $85,000 total. I have zero need for life insurance, having no dependents either. The only reason I keep the policies is because I'm able to get them for free. Both policies have a disability waiver which I've been taking advantage of for just over a decade. So long as an MD confirms that I'm disabled the insurance companies covers my premiums. With how screwed up I am, it's no challenge to get a doctor to confirm I'm disabled.

My brother stole my idea and gets a $75k life insurance policy for free under a disability waiver as well (OCD & back problems being his disability).


----------



## zach87 (Sep 4, 2009)

I am not rich. I have been out of college for 2 years. I have over $20k in student loan debt, over $15k in car debt, and $4k in credit debt so I am worthless because I owe more than I make.

I am trying to get a new job that pays more, but I find it depressing that even with a new job that pays more, I will never be rich unless I do something really great or get lucky. 

Anyway, the guy who says he worth $1.8 million, is he for real? 

I know that $1.8 million is not a lot but to a man who is worth nothing in dollars you are king.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

About 100k or so,I guess. Not that it really matters. I'm still doing the same crappy job and that 100k will do nothing to prevent that. I'd rather have $0 and a good job that I enjoy...


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

I take home around $1400 AUD each fortnight, and just about all of it is spent on expenses and hobbies. So I usually have anywhere between $500 and $2000 AUD in my account at any given time, which sucks because could really use a holiday but can't afford to go anywhere.

No savings or investments, but I do have a very large DVD and anime figurine collection, which I'm sure would fetch thousands if I ever became desperate for money. I think my Volks Holo (Spice and Wolf) figuine alone is worth $500 AUD. But I hope it never comes to that, I treasure my collection :3


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Bittersweet. 85% cocoa. 

Also, $3800 in my bank account. I'm rich! Watch out, Bill Gates!


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 28, 2015)

LadyApathy said:


> I'm kind of jealous of Youtube vloggers....a lot of them are rich and their work seems so easy and fun. I'm especially jealous of beauty gurus from youtube because all they do is put on makeup and talk about makeup and just from that they're making thousands of dollars. Screw college, I'm doing youtube.


successful vlogger, probably, extrovert, quite good look, somehow entertaining and fun.
its going to be hard for us, the flat boring one haha.


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 28, 2015)

fonz said:


> About 100k or so,I guess. Not that it really matters. I'm still doing the same crappy job and that 100k will do nothing to prevent that. I'd rather have $0 and a good job that I enjoy...


youre right. crappy job is devastated for us, SAD people. its twice the torture.


----------



## dc634 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just under $2000, $400ish of which has been accumulated from mutual funds over the last 2 and a half years.

So, not much...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Not rich at all.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Rich enough to know that it won't buy happiness, just comfort.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

LadyApathy said:


> I'm kind of jealous of Youtube vloggers....a lot of them are rich and their work seems so easy and fun. I'm especially jealous of beauty gurus from youtube because all they do is put on makeup and talk about makeup and just from that they're making thousands of dollars. Screw college, I'm doing youtube.


Seriously. The highest paid youtuber made $4.9 MILLION dollars last year by just unwrapping toys!

Source: http://www.people.com/article/dc-toy-collector-mystery-youtube-highest-paid-account


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm 28 and only have about $1,500 in savings. I only make about $12,000 per year so it's really hard for me to save money. I need a better paying job.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> www.bogleheads.org is the best online investment forum.
> 
> I'm not familiar with any forums specifically focused on Austrailia. Though the idea that you need a fortune to start investing in stocks is pure nonsense. One can own substantially every stock in the entire world for under $10,000, which is hardly a vast fortune, if they use Vanguard index funds. ETF versions of these funds are available with no minimum investment, making it possible to own the world with even less money (though there will be brokerage commissions with EFTs since they trade like stocks).


I just finished reading this book titled "The Elements of Investing: Easy Lessons for Every Investor" by by Burton G. Malkiel and Charles D. Ellis

It's pretty good. The basic premise is that you aren't going to beat the market, and it's impossible to know which fund manager is going to beat the market so it's best to invest in low cost index funds that cover the entire market. I forgot which funds specifically but they recommended one entire US stock index fund, one total world stock index fund (or foreign/emerging markets index) and then bonds to diversify your portfolio and lower your risk. And you can do that with a lot less than $10,000. You can open an IRA account at Vanguard for $3,000 or one at T. Row Price for $1,000.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lde22 said:


> I just finished reading this book titled "The Elements of Investing: Easy Lessons for Every Investor" by by Burton G. Malkiel and Charles D. Ellis


Both are long-time members of Vanguard's board of directors. I'm not sure if they still are or if they've retired. Malkiel in particular has to be pretty old, given that he's was a Vanguard director in the mid-1970s and advocated the idea of an index fund before one even existed for individual investors. Vanguard came out with the first retail index fund in 1976. The first index fund at all (for institutional investors) came out in 1970.

The rest of the industry was slowly dragged kicking & screaming into the brave new world of indexing.



lde22 said:


> It's pretty good. The basic premise is that you aren't going to beat the market, and it's impossible to know which fund manager is going to beat the market so it's best to invest in low cost index funds that cover the entire market. I forgot which funds specifically but they recommended one entire US stock index fund, one total world stock index fund (or foreign/emerging markets index) and then bonds to diversify your portfolio and lower your risk. And you can do that with a lot less than $10,000. You can open an IRA account at Vanguard for $3,000 or one at T. Row Price for $1,000.


The math is exceedingly simple. Managers in aggregate own the market, thus they can't beat the market -- they are the market! Thus, the best you can do is to simply own the market at the absolute lowest cost.

Active mangers will all have you believe that they can beat the market. No doubt all these managers are smarter than average, taller than average, and would proudly drop their pants to display their penis which is surely much larger than average. They evidently also don't know the definition of average.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

lde22 said:


> Seriously. The highest paid youtuber made $4.9 MILLION dollars last year by just unwrapping toys!
> 
> Source: http://www.people.com/article/dc-toy-collector-mystery-youtube-highest-paid-account


Wow....just wow....4.9 MILLION for just unboxing toys! Well, I'm convinced now starting tomorrow I'm making my first youtube video lol and I"ll be unboxing my little cousins toys.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

2 grand, all destined towards bills for the next few months. Spending money is less than $100, if I can caution to spend that much.


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

some youtubers making a killing

wonder how much the youtubers on here make

tempted to make one


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

$60,000 liquid cash in bank, $18,000 IRA, $60,000 retirement plan, own my house outright but don't think I would get the money I paid for it which was $80,000.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

(counting change)..hold on.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I make $15 per hour and $22.50 per hour overtime. I currently only have about $1,800 in the bank and a lot of bills coming up, so it will dip well below $1000 at the end of the month. I'm hoping to start getting those big overtime checks soon. I also have a 401k ( Not sure how much is in it, but not much ) and stock that will mature to $50,000 in 4 more years.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Around £20k.. Maybe another 5k or so if I sold some junk.. But that will be eaten up if my application to uni gets approved.
Its difficult to save when working min wage.. And I'll need to save a lot more to be debt free in the future :s


----------

